# Themes



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Combination of themes that I want to put into my forthcoming piece for cello and piano.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fthehememes


----------



## Welsh Classical Fan (Jan 31, 2010)

A little bit random in my opinion (or should we wait until the full piece has been published)?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, it is random, as I've mentioned above. From beginning to 0:47 it is rather coherent whole and only minor changes planning I am there.

I'm quite satisfied with theme starting at 0:18, it reminds me of Shostakovich, the piano rhythm is like heavy, iron locomitive. Really great.

0:34 - 0:41 reminds me of theme from Ravel's Piano Concerto, first movement theme. It is unintended similiarity, but I'm glad it workes this way. 

The waltz is kind of sick and grotesque.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I would be interested in seeing a score of this. How do you justify your choice of notes? It does not sound structured at all, but perhaps I'd be able to see better what your intent was in a score. You presented some interesting textures and tone colors, but I couldn't distinguish any sort of logical continuity or a motif. How did you determine the chord structures?

It's absolutely fine to write without regard for overall tonality if you know what you're doing, but virtually all of the masters, regardless of style, payed extremely fine attention to structure. Bartok, Scriabin, Mozart, Bach. No matter which composer you choose to study, you will find that all of them were exceptionally attentive to structure.

I really can't discern a structure in this piece.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

MJTTOMB said:


> I would be interested in seeing a score of this. How do you justify your choice of notes? It does not sound structured at all, but perhaps I'd be able to see better what your intent was in a score. You presented some interesting textures and tone colors, but I couldn't distinguish any sort of logical continuity or a motif. How did you determine the chord structures?
> 
> It's absolutely fine to write without regard for overall tonality if you know what you're doing, but virtually all of the masters, regardless of style, payed extremely fine attention to structure. Bartok, Scriabin, Mozart, Bach. No matter which composer you choose to study, you will find that all of them were exceptionally attentive to structure.
> 
> I really can't discern a structure in this piece.


They're sketches... Like old composers would write down in little sketchbooks. This isn't a piece, this are ideas to implement into a piece.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

MJTTOMB - I'm attaching notes in this post, but it's not score, but notation for every part (right hand, left hand, cello) separately. Hope it will work for you.



> How did you determine the chord structures?


No theoretical fundaments - I was playing various combinations on piano until I found something that, in my opinion, was good.



> This isn't a piece, this are ideas to implement into a piece.


Right.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hmm... to me it doesnt sound like these are themes, more like youve written short segments which contain various motifs..

I hope you know what you are doing structurall and harmonically because these 'themes' seem dangerously unstable to me. Of course there is a lot of potential in any combination of notes so I will reserve judgement for now.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

emiellucifuge said:


> Hmm... to me it doesnt sound like these are themes, more like youve written short segments which contain various motifs..
> 
> I hope you know what you are doing structurall and harmonically because these 'themes' seem dangerously unstable to me. Of course there is a lot of potential in any combination of notes so I will reserve judgement for now.


I agree entirely. This summarizes entirely what I was trying to say, but perhaps lacked the correct words to do so. Atonal music requires an excruciatingly comprehensive mastery of music theory. To attempt to write in such a difficult medium without regard for theory is like trying to climb Mount Everest without shoes.


----------

